# dmesg's



## billm (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm running 9.3-STABLE in a FreeNAS jail. My `dmesg`'s are not time-stamped and they don't appear in any other log file. How can I change one or both of these?


----------



## tetragir (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi,
you could start a syslog service and configure it to catch dmesg messages and the forward them to a file (with time-stamps).


----------

